# Members Choice Polls



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2012)

Guys, thought it worth raising the issue of Multiple winners in this final area of each Group Build, seeing as though we had a 3 way tie in the recently closed GB13.

For future GB's do we continue unchanged, do we change the process, are there alternatives for multiple voting to reduce the chance of more than One winner?

What do you think, how simple do you want it to be....?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2012)

I sent you my tie breaker last night. 

I do think the system needs to be changed however. Designate one person who's sole vote is to tie break.


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 4, 2012)

I agree with others that when voting time comes, it should have a more front and center approach. Make it more prominent so that others vote also, not just the builders. We get enough people voting and there may be no need for a tiebreaker.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2012)

I agree, and think that a suggestion already made should be considered - put the 'Member's Choice' poll in in another section, such as 'Off Topic', so that all members can see it and participate.
Also, it's just occurred to me - in the 'split builds', there should be a 1st, 2nd and 3rd, and possibly a 'Member's Choice', for each section of the 'split', for example awards for 'Modern aircraft' section and 'Spitfire' section of a split build. Another reason why I think split builds are a bit cumbersome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2012)

We could make it real simple by just making Wayne the winner of all future member's choice polls!


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2012)

Maybe have a designated judge for each build (different judge each time) who gets the final say?

Just my 2 cents, and not worth much since I don't enter very often anyway, but I find the split builds a bit much. My simple head has enough trouble deciding a subject for one build without 2 different themes competing for attention. (mostly why I didn't enter this current build). 
Don't know what others have to say on that..?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't like the split builds either.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2012)

No wonder that there are multiple winners. Each GB causes that more and more modellers improve their sklills and make better and better replics. Finally all of them will reach the same level of skills and start to build models being so smashing that.... All differences will disappear and there will be winners only.  How to be a judge...?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 4, 2012)

Airframes said:


> .............Also, it's just occurred to me - in the 'split builds', there should be a 1st, 2nd and 3rd, and possibly a 'Member's Choice', for each section of the 'split', for example awards for 'Modern aircraft' section and 'Spitfire' section of a split build. Another reason why I think split builds are a bit cumbersome.


That's what we did with the Cold War/Battle of Kursk split build, made it GB 6 and 6A I'm not crazy about the split builds either. I want to do both, but don't seem to have the time any more, but I think we should leave the remaining ones stand.


----------



## rochie (Jul 4, 2012)

it does not bother me having people tie for the members choice, because its just that !
so if we cant have an overall winner then so what its not like there is a massive prize involved and on a personel note if i was tied with any of you guys for first i'd be happy as a happy thing on happy day !!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, personally, I hate splitting the $10,000 prize money.

I'm with Karl actually.


----------



## Florence (Jul 4, 2012)

I agree with Rochie - so be it if there is a tied result. As mentioned on the other thread, do what they do in the sporting arena if a tie is declared ie in this instance award three first placings but no second or third. I know on the punt if there is a dead heat somewhere the fourth horse still runs fourth. 
As for split builds - I really don't see the need, but I do not object to there existence.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2012)

Where's Lunatic when ya need him?!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> We could make it real simple by just making Wayne the winner of all future member's choice polls!



Thanks Andy, then I can catch up to your tally of great selections... So what have you spent the $40000 on so far?

Seriously, keep the info coming guys...i also agree with Karl's assessment.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, I agree totally with Karl. 
(Can't wait to see the choice for the "airplane dingus" representing all of our "favorite" aircraft!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> (Can't wait to see the choice for the "airplane dingus" representing all of our "favorite" aircraft!)



hopefully Wojtek can catch up on the aircraft icons at some stage soon, he has had a LOT on his plate for quite some time now, so we just need to be patient a little while longer....can't wait either paul...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2012)

Maybe someone could offer the help???


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 5, 2012)

The only help I can offer is a suggestion, (as I am far too thick to do fancy computer stuff). If it isn't a real "pain", a mash-up of several different planes, ie. tail of P-51, midsection of a "109, and the nose of a Spit?


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Andy, I can definitely take over/help if need be, as stuff like that is supposed to be my job! All I'd need are his .psd files so I can keep the format the same. And Meatloaf, for something so small it wouldn't work so well because we wouldn't be able to adjust the camo.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 5, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> The only help I can offer is a suggestion, (as I am far too thick to do fancy computer stuff). If it isn't a real "pain", a mash-up of several different planes, ie. tail of P-51, midsection of a "109, and the nose of a Spit?


 Could end up looking like the P-75 prototype. P-40 wings, Dauntless tail, F4U landing gear ect.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 5, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2012)

Multiple choice is an option for polls. However I'm not 100% sure whether you can set a limit on the number of votes you can have (if a limit can be set I would suggest 3).


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 5, 2012)

For my ten cents worth I'd tend to go with Karl's statement. This is a fun site and it is nice to be up there with the front runners but when all said and done, were all in it for the fun and these GB for many just give us a reason and a goal to get a build done.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2012)

Good offer Cory. Why not send Wojtek (Wurger) a PM and see if he can use your help.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 6, 2012)

I will do so.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 6, 2012)

Missed your offer earlier Cory, very kind of you mate, hope it can work out.


----------



## A4K (Jul 6, 2012)

Some ideas...

First for the 'Your Favourite aircraft' build, last for the awkward Split builds (in this case 'Home Country Modern/ Spitfire marks')

(Split build idea looks better in similar camo colours IMO)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2012)

Now that's interesting...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 6, 2012)

You'll have to put the tail rotor this side Cory, to counter the propeller toque.


----------



## A4K (Jul 6, 2012)

Forgot too -here's the B/W version of the split build idea:


----------



## ccheese (Jul 6, 2012)

Just sat here and read every post. My thoughts ? One vote per person. So what if there's a six way tie ? You have six winners ! And, I do not like split builds either.

As you all know I am not much of a participant in the GB's. I don't have the talent for the plastic scale, and the balsa/tissue just don't come close to the real thing. For instance, there is no way I could "doll up" a cockpit in a balsa model. You've got all the "framework" of the model in there, and no room for much else. 

It's not like you have a lot of real money at stake, here, so the winners wind up with the same icon/airplane with a number on it, in their siggy.

Just my two pense worth....

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree Charles, I don't think it's a big deal if there's a tie. May as well keep it as is, but get as many people as possible in on it.

I like your first idea Evan, but I think it's best to keep the current format just because there have been so many done already that it would look weird in people's signatures, unless I re-did them all. I do like the solution for the split build icon though, and will probably use that! And Vic, I'll make sure the rotor's on the correct side.


----------



## A4K (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool, cheers for that Cory!

My 'better half' saw the pics, and just said 'they look a bit girlish' - best to stick to the usual format as you say!!!  

Btw, there were ideas for the 'Focke-Wulf/ Messerschmitt' split build somewhere, mine being the two company logos together.


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 6, 2012)

I still think that in the event of a tie, the winners should have to dogfight their models while the rest of us watch from the sidelines, drinking beer and cheering.


----------



## Florence (Jul 6, 2012)

Going back to my horse race analogy. If there is a dead heat the result is always asterixed(?). Maybe the entrys that have tied have an asterix (or whatever) on the award to denote the tied result. 

Just a thought.

David.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, it seems the General consensus is "leave the Bl**dy thing alone"

...so we shall continue along the same established path then....Enjoy each others builds, help each other as necessary, have a Good time doing it and above all HAVE FUN!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 7, 2012)

That’s the ticket!!.....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2012)

Well said, Wayne.... and I agree. If it ain't broke, don't fix it !

Charles


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep, keep it fun! 

(and I use that same expression Charles!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2012)

ccheese said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it ! Charles



Seems most had the same thinking process....


----------

